
Dyson reinvents the personal heater - J3L2404
http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2011/11/features/the-seventh-disruption-james-dyson?page=all
======
dfc
I saw one in the store the other day. Can I use it as a plain old fan in the
summer? Or do I need to buy the plain fan version for the summer?

~~~
dalke
The article said that yes, you could, but it wouldn't be as efficient as their
actual fan.

------
rzbn
Dyson's appliance remind me of apple products

~~~
jaylevitt
Really? They remind me more of Bose.

